# Time Warner Mid-Ohio Channel Changes (guide data not updated!)



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

I guess this would belong in season pass alerts since it affects TW Columbus area tivo users season passes?

Anyway, Time Warner Mid-Ohio (Columbus, OH) last week moved 3 HD local channels. Unfortunately, as of today, my Tivo Series 3 doesn't have guide data for these new channel numbers.

WCMH (NBC) moved from 714 to 704

WBNS (CBS) moved from 721 to 710

WOSUDT (PBS) (now called WOSUHD) moved from 738 to 734

They did this to make them consistent with their standard channel numbers. WCMH is channel 4, WBNS is channel 10 etc...

In any case, the old channels that still are getting guide data are DEAD and the new channels the Tivo knows about and they are working BUT there is no guide data (it currently says TO BE ANNOUNCED in the guide data for those 3 channels).

This sucks major because I have manually set recordings until the switchover happens. This especially sucks with all the new Fall premieres coming up soon. 

*UPDATE: * I called TIVO and they said someone submitted a channel update and that it will be sent out on the next Tribune update on the 22nd (Saturday).


----------



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

I am in Columbus also....and having the same problem. Do you have guide data for channel 754 (VsGolfHD). I have never had guide data for this channel. Hopefully this gets corrected tomorrow.


----------



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

looks like we got screw'd


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

Yup. They still have not moved those channels. Talk about a bad week to have bad guide data (with all the season premieres and Ken Burns "The War" documentary on WOSU-HD(PBS). I am going to have to set manual recordings I guess until they update those channel moves. What a pain.

And no I also never have had guide data for 754 (VsGolfH)


----------



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey George...what is the number you used to call Tivo? I'll try calling them too.

-George K.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

TiVo Customer Support
Live agent support available: Monday - Sunday
7:00 AM - 8:00 PM Pacific
Phone number: 877-367-8486

I forced a connection today after 5PM and STILL the channels haven't been moved.

I called Tivo again to complain about the 3 channels not getting moved they confirmed those 3 channels 704 (NBC), 710 (CBS) and 734 (PBS) haven't been moved and they have escalated the issue and put it in the hands of people at Tivo that specialize in guide data. They didn't give me an estimated time that this would be taken care of unfortunately.

This royally sucks with this week being lots of Fall premieres. I had to set 4 manual recordings for today.


----------



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

I re-did my programming. I changed my zip code to 43015 (Delaware) and the channels are correct - with program data. I'll just change it back later.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

FYI... I am at work but a friend just called and told me that channel mappings for 704, 710 and 734 have now been fixed after he forced a network connection this evening and they now have guide data. If yours isn't correct, then go into Settings --> Phone-Network connection and force a connection to Tivo. 

It took them 2 friggin weeks to correct this.


----------



## GBK33 (Sep 22, 2007)

saw this myself....and agree, ABOUT TIME!


----------

